# Khao Lak - Babysitting



## tgrau

Hi - We recently moved to Khao Lak (Phang Nga) and despite all the babysitting services the hotels provide we cant find any outside companies in the area. Does anyone know how/if I can find a nanny here in Khao Lak?


----------



## Juliane

*Nanny*



tgrau said:


> Hi - We recently moved to Khao Lak (Phang Nga) and despite all the babysitting services the hotels provide we cant find any outside companies in the area. Does anyone know how/if I can find a nanny here in Khao Lak?


Hi There,

there are no Nanny services in Khao Lak really, but myself is looking for some part time job during the low-season now. How often would you the need service? I´m staying in Khao Lak as well.

Please give me some information about the "job-description"?

I´m looking forward to hear from you,
Sincerely
Juli


----------



## classyfrontiers

*have you found it?*

Hi TGrau,
have you found the baby sitter service at the end? I am also looking for it for my from Dec 23 to Jan 4.
I would appreciate if you can let me know.
Regards


----------



## Cladosan

*babysitting*

Had a babysitting service on our dive trip with Khao Lak Explorer, maybe you can ask them


----------

